# New Beekeeper, Lots of problems



## jsnider (Aug 12, 2014)

Sounds like wax moth. I am new to this as well but you can google pictures of wax moth damage and larvae and see if that is what you are seeing. Where in west Tennessee are you. I am in Dover, TN. I am sure someone will give you some good advice. Good luck and don't give up.


----------



## jsnider (Aug 12, 2014)

Also post in Beekeeping101 forum and you will get more answers.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesouurce!

A visual comparison of wax moth larva and small hive beetle larva is in post #76 of this thread. And post #20 of this thread has a photo of a frame with wax moth (webbing) damage.


See post #3 of this thread for photos to identify what different kinds of cell caps represent. If you can tell us what kind of caps it was that you saw in that hive we will be more likely to be able to offer likely explanations as to to what is going on.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Sounds like small hive beetle larva. Is the comb kind of wet and dripping? The queen can hid quite easily so she may be there. The capped comb, was it in the middle of the frame? That's where brood usually is located. If the grubs are not in every frame, you can try brushing or gently shaking the bees off, wrap the frames(s) in a plastic trash bag and freeze for 48 hours then put back in the hive and the bees will clean up the mess. If the comb/frame is dripping slime, you may have wash it under running water to remove the slime before freezing. Sounds like the dark frame may be a candidate for that treatment. Be careful when handling the frames so the queen doesn't get lost or killed while you're doing this. 
I had a hive with wax moths and small hive beetles that was a mess (I think it crashed due to mites and the SHB and wax moths got involved) but I kept consolidating frames, cleaning, killing SHB and moth larva and finally got it under control. The whole time I saw the queen only once or twice. She reappeared and started laying after the hive stabilized and everything turned out ok. Hope this helps and good luck. Keep us informed.
Any other beeks nearby who can help with a frame of young brood in case the queen is gone?


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

first identifty that you have eggs and worker brood ie queen...otherwise they are likely a loss. 

Why don't you take a few pics, post them using photobucket.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome Eubanks. I'm sorry you're having issues. As suggested, put some pics in here, and some of these experienced beeks will help you. (I'm new, but I'll monitor this thread, just to see what they come up with.)


----------



## Eubanks (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the quick replies. 

Jsnider, I am in Brownsville. Not too far from you. 

Rader, I will check those pictures and see what I can come up with. 

Gary, thanks for the info. Hopefully it won't come to that. 

Burns & bbruff, I will try and get some pictures up as weather and work permits. Storming now.


----------



## Eubanks (Sep 2, 2014)

So I checked the photos and I cannot tell what type of larva I saw. I am just going to have to get back in there and check, photo, collect some samples maybe too. 

I am pretty sure my capped comb I had was capped honey, I do not remember seeing raised caps like in the pictures. 

Thanks for the help again.


----------



## umchuck (May 22, 2014)

sorry no answer here, just wanted to say thanks first your endless hours as a farmer , we all thank men in uniform and I thank farmers also, I too am a newbie beek, and had a lot happen this first year, queen less hives numerous times, had to combine hives, had to add queens, and had a swarm, but I cant wait till next spring when I try grafting queens, it's a very rewarding hobby and very much worth all the effort that has to be put into them with the feeding, the parasites and all the diseases, so try to stay with it, and good luck to you, try to get a nuc next spring, have to order it in like Jan, but you'll be happy with it,
rand


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Eubanks (Sep 2, 2014)

Update. 

I rechecked my hive today and am 99% sure my problem is hive beetles. I saw a few larva on the IPM and four or five small beetles which did not like the sunlight. I also had left my IPM board in my screened basebaord and an ant colony had made the perforated inside their colony, it was removed. Now that I knew what to look for, some of my comb appeared slimy like it had melted and some larva were feeding on it. I will try to post some pictures. 

I still have not located the queen but did not look for long, the bees seemed agitated. I did see a small cluster at the top of one frame that was capped and appeared to be raised. 

So, I need to get these SHB under control. Do yall recommend a trap or a product such as checkmite?

Some of my comb is severely damaged, will the bees repair these once the beetles are under control?

Thanks for the kind words umchuck. 

Thanks again


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hey Eubanks, 
I just bought some beetle blasters from Mann Lake. They are sold by several vendors though, and get some good comments from experienced folks. There's also a reusable "beetle jail" that lots of folks like. Hopefully some of the experienced beeks will chime in too. I put you a couple of links in, just so you can check them out. 

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/product/DC-685.html
http://www.kelleybees.com/Shop/20/Queens-Bees/Traps/4470/Beetle-Jail-Baitables


----------



## ddb123 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeeeuuuucckk. 

I don't know how much extra equipment you have, but you might be able to just shake the bees out in front of a fresh hive and start over. I'm guessing your frames were already under attack before you hived the swarm.


----------



## Eubanks (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks bbruff, I ordered two different style traps the other day to try and get them under control. Hopefully they will get here soon. 

Ddb, i do have an extra hive body and frames I could restart them in. I am considering replacing the bad frames with new ones as only three are affected. I only placed this hive out when I caught the swarm so they must just be bad in my area...

Thanks


----------



## ddb123 (Jun 20, 2012)

I would go ahead and replace those frames. That will help your bees catch up. Right now it sounds like they are behind and losing ground.


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

I think you need to find out for sure if you have a queen.

The bees in the photo look pretty old to me and I think your hive is queenless.


----------



## Eubanks (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks guys, I am going to check my hive again today and we'll see how things look.


----------



## Eubanks (Sep 2, 2014)

I checked on my bees today and things have really turned around. I found my queen and she looks to be doing well. The hive beetle problem has seemed to have diminished drastically. There were no SHB larva, the damaged comb has been mostly repaired. I only saw two adult beetles and squashed them. This is a big decrease from the 10 to 12 I was seeing. So I guess my hive is gaining strength and they are able to defend themselves better. I am still planning on installing a beetle trap to help keep their numbers down. Some honey is being stored in the comb. 

My queen has still not started laying. Could this be due to the destruction the SHB caused early on and she is waiting for the damaged comb to get repaired?

You can see my queen in this photo.


----------

